# Stabat Mater Dolorosa



## Vals97 (9 mo ago)

Hi, everybody!

I was always deeply inspired by sacral music and I wanted to make what many composers did, and even composers today do: musical setting of Stabat Mater, famous medieval chant ( musical famous settings by Pergolesi, Vivaldi, Dvorak, Haydn).

I composed 9 movements some years ago, but only this year I gathered courage and determination to complete the first movement.
I am interested in your reactions. 


Please bear in mind that this piece is sad but also energetic to reflect my impression about emotionality in Stabat Mater overall.

One question at the end: should I complete othere 8 movements as well, or is one enough?Stabat Mater Dolorosa by Valentin Saric


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi

thanks for posting this. I listened several times. I like the melodies and harmonies and especially the interplay when the choir finally comes in.

are you using NotePerformer? If so I would suggest turning the vibrato amount right down on the strings. There’s a plugin to do this or you can use cc codes if you check the manual. At the moment it’s a very strong vibrato. It in fact sounds like you’ve set to use the NotePerformer solo string players rather than sections. Is that intentional? It’s basically just a quartette and pipe organ and maybe (hard to hear) flutes.

it also sounds like the volume is turned down on the orchestra when the choir sings, rather than marking a lower dynamic. The instruments still sound like they are playing forte but they are quieter? Maybe it’s my ears / listening environment.

well done! I enjoyed it


----------



## Vals97 (9 mo ago)

adrien said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for posting this. I listened several times. I like the melodies and harmonies and especially the interplay when the choir finally comes in.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I glad you liked it. When voices sing, orchestra plays with a lower dynamics. I definitely intend to complete 8 other movements.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Vals97 said:


> Thank you. I glad you liked it. When voices sing, orchestra plays with a lower dynamics. I definitely intend to complete 8 other movements.


I would be interested in hearing it without so much vibrato. Was it intended to be quartette? Or string orchestra? Are you using NotePerformer?


----------

